# There is no OM with my STBXW (I don't think)



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

Just thought I'd start this thread in case anybody wants to check up on my thread history while I continue to post on TAM.

I started a couple of threads stating my suspicion that my STBXW had an OM. After speaking with her, I don't think this is the case (still could be wrong but I doubt it now).

In a crazy way, I was really hoping she did have an OM as it would make this separation so much easier. Now that I'm thinking she doesn't, I'm back to square with feeling like crap about this situation.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying to justify the split? Does she want to separate?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

t10eml said:


> Just thought I'd start this thread in case anybody wants to check up on my thread history while I continue to post on TAM.
> 
> I started a couple of threads stating my suspicion that my STBXW had an OM. After speaking with her, I don't think this is the case (still could be wrong but I doubt it now).
> 
> In a crazy way, I was really hoping she did have an OM as it would make this separation so much easier. Now that I'm thinking she doesn't, I'm back to square with feeling like crap about this situation.


Of course there no chance that she has a posOM.

Because she'd come right out and let you feel out the she does.

Do you have acces to her phone records or email?

Believe nothing of what she says without checking yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

indiecat said:


> Trying to justify the split?


Yes, unfortunately. There are more than enough reason to split. However, if there was an OM, it would justify it further.



indiecat said:


> Does she want to separate?


No.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

You spoke to her and you don't think she has another man.

Yet in another thread she confessed to having another man.

In that other thread you don't even believe she has another man.

So you don't believe her when she says she has another man and you don't believe her when she says she doesn't have another man.

Where can you possibly go with this?


----------



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

kindi said:


> You spoke to her and you don't think she has another man.
> 
> Yet in another thread she confessed to having another man.
> 
> ...


She talks a lot of crap when she's angry/upset (which is a lot of the time) due to her BPD tendencies. That's one of the main reasons I want to leave, for the sake of my sanity.

I still feel like **** about it.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, so she cannot be trusted at her word and you choose to disbelieve certain things she has stated, in this case that there is no other man, even though she confessed repeatedly that there was one or more men she had sex with and yet you chose to not believe that either, even though it's the opposite of what you now don't believe either. 

Believe what you want to believe but understand that you're believing it because that's the most acceptable scenario, and act accordingly but be prepared to face the consequences.


----------

